# Cache meadowville



## moss1 (May 31, 2011)

all i want to know is there any good sized elk in cache meadowville unit? and give me a couple of tips where to hunt. thanks


----------



## 338ultra (May 29, 2011)

I am wanting to know the same thing. From my understanding, there are good bulls, but access to them is limited because of the private land in the unit. I am currently looking for a generous land owner that might allow my dad to hunt. He drew the tag, I just get to be his guide.


----------



## moss1 (May 31, 2011)

I Drew the archery tag, i am probably going to head up by running water springs! that is a good idea i might have too do the same thing. the tag caught me by suprise! i didn't think i would draw. i heard it was a good unit. my brother actually killed a 370 inch bull by the limited entry area.


----------



## 338ultra (May 29, 2011)

Are you from Utah? My dad is 65 and in pretty decent shape. We went to the panhandle of Idaho in 2009 and it was rough country. I know how hard it was on me and I could run a half marathon, so I can only imagine how much of a struggle it was for him. Do you know what the terrain is like? In Idaho, we were on all 4's about half the time just to get up the mountain and crawling through thick brush the other half. It was a tough hunt.


----------



## moss1 (May 31, 2011)

all i have to say is that it is steep! not too thick at all. your dad shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Good luck getting into all the private property up there.. yes there are some GREAT bulls, if you can pull them out to one of the few small public lots in the area... or are willing to buy your way into your publicly funded/managed private elk herd through a landowner.. I know guys who've done it but it is PRICEY!


----------



## 338ultra (May 29, 2011)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Good luck getting into all the private property up there.. yes there are some GREAT bulls, if you can pull them out to one of the few small public lots in the area... or are willing to buy your way into your publicly funded/managed private elk herd through a landowner.. I know guys who've done it but it is PRICEY!


Wow, thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a couple of ideas for the public lands if you're working for getting the bulls to come out of the private... not being negative, simply realistic considering I'm a native of the area and have watched that unit specifically for over 20 years... It is very doable, just takes research and or money to get into the bulk of the herd found there, which is sizeable and sizeable.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

338ultra said:


> Wow, thanks for the encouraging words.


The chances of getting on to private without paying or knowing someone in the meadowville unit are almost non-existent......these guys that own property know that they will get big money out of trespass fees and pretty much all of them do it. If someone does let you on, chances are they let a bunch of others and elk will not be on the property.

There is a small, small amount of public out there, but the whole reason of the "cache meadowville" is to hunt the private land. (That would be the reason why the forest service boundary is the edge of the unit)

Here are the boundary descriptions from the state of Utah-


> Rich County-Boundary begins at US-89 and the USFS boundary west of Garden City; south along this USFS boundary to SR-39; east on SR-39 to SR-16; north on SR-16 to SR-30; northwest on SR-30 to US-89; west on US-89 to the USFS boundary. USGS 1:100,000 Maps: Logan, Ogden. *This hunt is comprised of all or largely private property. Hunters should acquire written permission from the landowner before applying for this hunt.* Boundary questions? Call the Ogden office, 801-476-2740.


Every year I hear about guys that are upset when they draw this and there is no place to hunt or no bulls on the very little public land that is available...........I'm surprised people don't figure out the reason it is easy to draw is not just coincidence.......

Best of luck guys


----------



## 338ultra (May 29, 2011)

Looks like I might have found a place to hunt. Will let ya'll know the end of September how it turns out. My guess is a bull that scores 364 3/8ths. Its the power of positive thinking.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Moss, double check the boundaries before you get hunting running water springs with a Meadowville tag. I'm pretty sure R.W. is on the SOuth Cache unit, not Meadowville.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Moss, double check the boundaries before you get hunting running water springs with a Meadowville tag. I'm pretty sure R.W. is on the SOuth Cache unit, not Meadowville.


If it is the "running water springs" I know of, then yes, it is on the South Cache :O•-:


----------



## moss1 (May 31, 2011)

i did some research. i think i can, i will just call in tomorrow and see if this is true! i am gonna kill myself a big ole' bull this year  i am excited


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I am happy to take you to a couple spots I know of in that unit, but you have to realize, the cattlemen's assn who runs the CM unit private lands are running their cows out on the public during the early archery season to ensure the big bulls don't mistakenly get taken by a public draw tag recipient... this isn't news for anyone who's hunted round CWMU's... especially when they are charging upwards of $15K for a landowner tag... 

Yes you may very well meet or even EXCEED your goal, which I truly hope happens so we can both laugh in the face of the big landgrabbers up there.. as I mentioned, I have a couple spots you may be interested in, but it'll be touch-n-go finding bulls that aren't being harrassed by the cowboys.


----------



## moss1 (May 31, 2011)

that would be great. pm me for more details please


----------



## 338ultra (May 29, 2011)

Hey Guys, I ordered a map of the unit from the BLM and I counted up over 110 Sections of Land that is under BLM and State Parks available for hunting in the Meadowville Cache Unit. Am I missing something here, because I was under the impression there was very little private land to hunt. 65,000+ acres is quite a bit of ground to cover. I'd be interested to know what the scoop is on this public ground in this area.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

The public land in the area holds few elk during open seasons......there have been some habitat improvement projects done in the past but it is more "wintering range" than holding elk in the fall. The other problem is you will be competing with a lot of antelope/deer hunters on what public land there is and the few elk that are there end up on the Private Land pretty quick. There is also not a shortage of trails and roads on the public for the most part (good ol BLM  ), filled with cattle, and is pretty much totally accessible to every fourwheeler, tom, dick and harry  Its not a 100% no elk kind of deal but the big bulls for the most part are on the private land as its some PRIME habitat.....(the reason why it was settled and turned private)

Do your research as it sounds like you are doing and make the best of it, you never know as there are a few pockets of some good habitat that is hunt-able, just not an easy task to do.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

When I said small amount of public I should have expanded a little and explained small amount of public that holds elk, my bad.........


----------

